# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Baby can also wear jewelry

## yuter

Nothing to see here folks.  Just another idiot spammer out of Singapore.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Fascinating....

(Wait for it......)


Alan

----------


## pete lynch

Do you not offer spam necklace?

----------


## Rick

Just for you, Pete. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pete lynch

I knew it!!

----------


## AlbertLong

> Just for you, Pete. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


hahahahhaha

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Wow! He got banned just for thinking the Spam Necklace was funny.... or maybe it was for spelling hahahahaha wrong...

Alan

----------


## Rick

No, he got banned for a spam post that got deleted. Being from Karachi, Pakistan didn't help his cause either.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

There's little Paki kids that don't have Spam and he's sending it over here... He deserved to be banned!

Alan

----------


## Rick

I read that Pakistan is among the top 12 spammers in the world. If we could just find those 12 people and stop them imagine how much spam would be stopped. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

